# Choctawhatchee Bay vs Escambia Bay - why the difference?



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

there is a HUGE difference in fishing these two bays, yet they are similar in being large, river fed, long bridge structure, depth, etc. 

I've never heard anyone explain why the difference, but on rough water days like we've had the last two years, I run 30 miles each way to fish Escambia vs Choctaw. 

Anyone know whats up? Thanks


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I know exactly what it is. I live over here and my luck has been down on the fish lately. I not happy you're not getting them over her, I am just glad to hear its not just me! Maybe its worth the haul over to Escambia? Better luck next time for us both! I'm going to keep an eye on this pos to see what others think, I'd like to know too!

:banghead :banghead :banghead

:hoppingmad


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, here's my 3 cents (inflation) about C-Bay. Ever since Ivan, I've noticed grass flats that are dying or flat out disappeared, upper Eglin Flats and White Point are good examples. By dying I mean that the grass is being replaced by brown "goo" growing on the bottom.



In the past 2 years, trout are no longer in my "honey holes", the reds aren't bunched up like they used to be, finger mullet aren't where they usually were and the LY schools seemed to be non existent. The red tides last year definitely didn't help the situation.



However, in this last few weeks, I have enjoyed the best trout bite I've had in several years w/ a personal best ( in C-Bay ) of 3 trout over 24" within 1/2 hr, no less, all caught in areas that were pretty dead for me previously.

I'm guessing since the habitat is changing, the bait and fish that dine on them have moved and us fisherman are going to have to find out where they relocated to. With gas at $3.50+, this might get expensive.......



Sure would like to hear other takes on the subject.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Definately hard to pattern fish here. Examplehave caught plenty off the dock at my parents house, but with no pattern to it at all. Would fish one night and catch a ton, specs and reds. Next night, exact same conditions. Nothing. Then finally later in the week I would catch them again. I know part of that is the fact that its fishing, but the problem I have found where they live is that there is nothing to keep the fish there. No grass, no structure, so the bait fish are just cruising non stop, and the predator fish with them, then follow the catfish picking up the mess. The only area I have found fish consistently has been around the mouth of the river.


----------

